# Hirschkäfer ?



## doh (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

habe eben im Garten durch zufall einen __ Käfer entdeckt. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber könnte das ein __ Hirschkäfer sein? 

Ich habe ihn dann von der Mauer geholt und auf einen modernden Holzstamm gelegt, er ist dann auch direkt darin verschwunden.


Wäre sooooo super wenn das wirklich ein Hirschkäfer ist,  
wollte deshalb mal nachfragen?!



_________________________
Liebe Grüße
Marcel




Die Bilder sind leider nicht so gut geworden


----------



## guenter (14. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hirschkäfer ?*

Hallo Marcel,

das ist kein Hirschkäfer!


----------



## MarioNino (14. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hirschkäfer ?*

Hm

Wenn, dann hast Du hier ein Weibchen. Vergleich mal.

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...s_female_top.jpg&filetimestamp=20090912083031

LG Mario


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hirschkäfer ?*

Hi Marcel,

ja, ne Hirschkäferdame. Weibchen hab ich im Garten schon ein paar gefunden, aber ein richtiger Platzhirsch ist mir aber auch noch keiner begegnet (die lungern scheinbar lieber im Eichenwald rum und machen wohl keine großartigen Überlandflüge).
Es gibt aber noch weitere solcher Giganten in der Heimat. Bei einem Kumpel hausten die Jahre mal Nashornkäfer in seinem verrottenden Holz-Schreddergut

MfG Frank


----------



## doh (15. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hirschkäfer ?*

Hi,

danke für die Antworten.

WOW Nashornkäfer? Ich bin schon ganz stolz auf meine Hirschkäferdame, aber NASHORNKÄFER das ja die Krönung überhaupt. Nicht schlecht 


Schönen Abend noch...

_____________________________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## guenter (15. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hirschkäfer ?*

Hallo Marcel,

gerade einen Hirschkäfer gefangen, leider geht der Blitz nicht (21:30 Uhr).

Will ihn aber auch nicht bis morgen in Gefangenschaft halten.

Also Bild ist schlecht. Schau mal.


----------



## doh (15. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hirschkäfer ?*

Hey Günter,

mal eben so gefangen :shock ich hab noch nie einen in der Natur gesehen, eigentlich wohne ich auf dem Dorf in der nähe von einem Wald und bin viel in der Natur unterwegs...

Schönes Tier und danke für deine Fotos.


____________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## FarrmerFreddie (17. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hirschkäfer ?*

Ich möchte ja niemanden enttäuschen, aber den Bildern nach sieht der __ Käfer für mich eher wie ein Balkenschröter aus. Gehört zwar auch zur Hirschkäferfamilie, ist aber leider kein waschechter solcher.

Hier mal ein Bild zum Vergleich (etwas runterscrollen):

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.waldwissen.net/themen/waldoekologie/tieroekologie/wsl_xylobionte_kaefer_balkenschroeter&imgrefurl=http://www.waldwissen.net/themen/waldoekologie/tieroekologie/wsl_xylobionte_kaefer_DE&h=234&w=280&sz=30&tbnid=Y26hbRpeSCeReM:&tbnh=95&tbnw=114&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dbalkenschr%25C3%25B6ter&usg=__RDeX2V5R_OCIOkqnSVIJFm5Pj1I=&sa=X&ei=kRwaTJ_MNcuMONK8-LkK&ved=0CCwQ9QEwBg


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hirschkäfer ?*

Servus

Bin auch der Meinung wie Dominique .... sieht wirklich sehr nach Balkenschröter aus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hirschkäfer ?*

Hi Helmut,

vergleicht bei Marcels __ Käfer mal genau den Kopf-Thoraxschildübergangsbereich.mit dem Foto des Balkenschröterfweibchen bei  Wikepedia. Völlig andere Aufteilung. Bei Marcels Käfer ist die Trennung etwa mittig, bein Balkenschröter in vorderen viertel - . Der von Marcel hat einen mehr als doppelt so großen Kopf (die Mandibel scheinen auch wesentlich größer zu sein). Eventuell teilt Marcel ja mal die Größe des Käfers mit, ich würde sagen der ist deutlich größer als ein Gelbbrandkäfer (der allein ist mit 4cm ja schon viel größer als der 3cm lange Balkenschröter

Der Balkenschröter bei Dominique Link ist jedenfalls identisch mit dem von Marcel - wohl der falsche Name unterm Foto  (laut Wikepedia hat der Balkenschröter gefurchte Flügeldeckel und viele helle Pünktchen, wie das Foto bei Helmut zeigt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hirschkäfer ?*

bin gerade beim googlen auf etwas interessantes gestoßen.. Unter dem lateinen Namen Dorcus parallelo....... - selbst der lateinische Name taucht in zwei unterschiedlichen Schreibweisen auf-  findet man die Bilder von mehreren !!!!!!!  ziemlich ähnlichen Käfern. Scheinbar weiß also keiner 100% genau was er unter dem Namen Balkenschröter abgebildet hat

So einen Fall kenn ich als Aquarianer mit Schwerpunkt Tanganjikasee auch mit dem Kuckuckswels (Synodontis multipunctatus). Unter dem Namen Synodontis multipunctatus findet man da die Fotos von Synodontis petricola, Synodontis grandiops, Synodontis lucipinnis und Synodontis polli,  aber so gut wie noch nie eins vom "echten" Synodontis multipunctatus. 95% allerr Fotos zeigen Synodontis grandiops und die werden auch unter dem Namen S. multipunctatus eingeführt und verkauft- Der unterscheidet sich vom S. multipunctatus neben seiner deutlich geringeren Größe nur in der Anzahl der Brustflossenstrahlen. Er hat nur 6 der S.multipunctatus 7 Flossenstrahlen. Ichthyologen hatten mehr als 40 Jahren !!!! gebraucht um festzustellen das das mehrere sehr ähnliche Arten sein müssen und den Kuckuckuswels anschließend in die 5 heutigen Arten aufzuteilen. 

MfG Frank


----------



## doh (17. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hirschkäfer ?*

Hey,

also er hatte keine solcher Punkte wie bei Helmut auf dem Bild zu sehen sind.
Größe wäre nun geschätzt... ca. 2,5cm rum.
Also von der größe her wäre es dann doch ein Balkenschröter, allerdings waren die Flugdeckel nicht gefurcht. Hmmm Mandibel dürften die Fühler sein? Wenn ja, die waren wirklich realtiv groß im Vergleich zu dem restlichen Körper.

Vielleicht bringt der gute Glaube, dass es ein weiblicher Hirschkäfer war etwas  

Bei dem Link von Mario wäre das Weibchen realtiv bräunlich, meiner war allerdings schwarz :?

Sehr verwirrend alles


Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hirschkäfer ?*



> Bei dem Link von Mario wäre das Weibchen realtiv bräunlich, meiner war allerdings schwarz :?


Was wieder für den Balkenschröter sprechen würde .....



> Sehr verwirrend alles


Du sagst es 



> bin gerade beim googlen auf etwas interessantes gestoßen


@ Frank: Ich denke da wird einiges vermischt  im I-Net .... 
Aber dieses Gebiet, die Bestimmung, ist schon sehr schwierig .... merke es ja oft an mir selbst, ein übersehenes Detail, und Du liegst völlig daneben .....


----------



## Piroska (17. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hirschkäfer ?*

Ich denke, daß das ein Hirschkäfer ist. Vorige Woche gefunden und vor den Hunden in Sicherheit gebracht.
MfG Annette


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hirschkäfer ?*

Hi,Marcel, 

also bei weniger als 5cm (die Größe hatten zumindest die die bisher hier bei mir rumkreuchten) - die Kerle werden ja um 8cm lang (größter __ Käfer Europas)- scheidet leider ein Hirschkäferweibchen aus, wird dann wohl doch was anderes sein - hab ja schon geschrieben das aber unter dem Namen Balkenschröter mehrtere verschiedene Arten abgebildet sind

Mandibel sind überigens die Kauwerkzeuge von Insekten, bei den Hirschkäfermännchen sind das die "Geweihe", die können daher nicht mal mehr fressen, sondern nur noch Pflanzensäfte aufsaugen

Mfg Frank


----------



## doh (19. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Hirschkäfer ?*

Hey Frank,

ja habe schon fast vermutet das es dann "etwas" anderes war.
So ein *ist.
Trotzdem danke für die ganzen Infos 

Wünsch euch allein ein schönes Wochenende!!!

Bzw. hab danach gegoogelt bezüglich Mandibel, hatte dann nur vergessen zu Editieren 

_____________________
Grüße aus Heidelberg
Marcel


----------

